# already-installed package. how to check compilation time options ?



## da1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi guys,

I was wondering if there is way to see what compilation-time options were selected for an already installed package. I looked over pkg_info man page but didn't see anything useful. 

Is there a way to see this?


----------



## kisscool-fr (Sep 13, 2011)

Did you install by ports or pkg_add? 

If by ports, you can check in /var/db/ports/portname/options.

I suppose pkg_add installs packages with default port options.

You can still check with *make config* in /usr/ports/categorie/portname to see default port options for packages or if port doesn't exists in /var/db/ports/.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Sep 13, 2011)

If I remember correctly, packages install /var/db/ports/packagename/+OPTIONS file


----------



## da1 (Sep 13, 2011)

nekoexmachina said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, packages install /var/db/ports/packagename/+OPTIONS file



That's it .... thx. I owe you one 

LE: Looks like I jumped the gun. That's for the packages installed via ports and does not apply to packages installed via pkg_add.


----------



## frank_s (Sep 13, 2011)

Packages installed from PACKAGESITE are built with the default options of the port.

So to see what options are used, go to the port dir and:

`% make config`


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 13, 2011)

ports-mgmt/portsopt may be useful ... there is another similar port; I've forgotten its name, not using it as much.


----------

